# Any Jade Helm news?



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There has been a military LMTV (2 1/2 ton truck) on a semi flatbed with unidentifiable "packages" in front and back of it in the parking lot of an "abandoned" supermarket all night. I've been on patrol, and haven't seen anything else out of the ordinary, but this is north central San Antonio (Balcones Heights for those familiar with San Antonio) long ways from any of the bases here, and a really long ways from where Jade Helm is supposed to be.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sorry for the bad phone camera while driving :dispirited:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The whole Jade Helm 15 thing was hysteria, driven by those with an agenda. Such as Alex Jones, and the various crack pot fringe organizations.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Something to do with FEMA and handing out goods post collapse or in a planned disaster??


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

that trucker ran out of hours, he pulled over to sleep. Truck drivers haul military trucks all over the country every single day. You being military should know this. It is more cost efficient to hire a commercial driver to haul it than send a soldier, pay his meals, travel, hotel ect. not to mention the fuel economy of a military LMTV. The LMTV gets appx. 5 MPG has a governed speed of 55MPH. 

I drove one from Missouri to New Orleans (hurricane Katrina) it took 3 days out of our convoy 10 LMTV's and numerous HMMVEE only 2 LMTV made the trip without breaking down. The rest were hauled back to Missouri via flatbed semi truck and trailer such as in the video you shared


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

There were 2 HMMWV's on a flatbed at the local trucks top the other day. They both had "flat day l" written on the drivers door with soap stone.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw three humvees last month. A young kid talking to a driver. One tan two green.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

James,
The tan one is called a "gray" and the green ones are from the swamp world of Kishmar. I wonder why they were driving Humvees?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The kid was there at Walmart to buy pikachu stickers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Other then a little extra military traffic I see on trains here lately, not much has happened in the Houston area. Guess it was much adu about nothing.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Heard that 2 troops were killed in a low altitude jump at Eglin AFB.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My concern is that there might have been some thing to it, but since it didn't happen right away people "forgot"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was an anti ballistic missile test in Hawaii on or about August 03 2015/


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I saw a bunch of Canadian Military SUVs and Vans - looked exactly like non military vehicles, and a gas/oil truck all Green this past month. I am guessing they did a fuel supply and did some Canadian Rangers training - they were in the grocery strore when I was shopping. One even had a funny pompom hat. Do you think its Jade Helm?

On second thought maybe the fuel was backup cause they only got 5mpg and it wasn't a depot run? They were going up on the way down and down on our way up..



There is a training site not to far from the central part of the municipality.

Military is all over the US.

At the very least this should help enemies of America track US military movements  Of course really does the US gov really need to take over its own country?

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...completely-occupying-every-corner-of-america/

when I was traveling to Mexico in I think 2010, I was stuck patiently behind three really big military trucks in Texas.

I got hit for speeding passing a convoy of Canadian Military trucks on flatbeds in I think 2010.

You don't see stuff moved around by truck too often here though, its normally rail, and rarely gets done up here. but the US actually has military vehicles on the road.

Jade helm is going until sept 15th still over a month left.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, I highly doubt a trucker is going to sweat the 20 minutes it would have taken to reach post if he decided to rack out where he was, which is about 10 minutes away from the freeway. No base in that direction, and there are large shopping centers on both sides of the intersection with roving security.

Maybe should have mentioned that, but I figured that knowing me to have been military, you all would assume I know where military vehicle should be and wouldn't worry about them where they are supposed to be. Especially since I've been one of the people stating that the increased movement lately is due to the drawback, and not jade helm.

Anyway, this vehicle was located about as far from a base as you can possibly be in San Antonio.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you were wearing an aluminum foil hat you would be talking about how the military has shut down all media coverage of the event. Then there would be those who claim to have seen the local FEMA camps filling up - with the young and old civilians.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> If you were wearing an aluminum foil hat you would be talking about how the military has shut down all media coverage of the event. Then there would be those who claim to have seen the local FEMA camps filling up - with the young and old civilians.


You have to admit that this is a very large drill.... for what?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi lonewolf aside from what the DOD has said on this, I think that any secret agenda would atleast be classified thus illegal to talk about.

The operations objectives have been released by the US military in press releases explaining the scope of the mission.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And we all trust the govt


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Of course we do! Especially those in power now. They gave us free (or inexpensive) health care where you get to keep your insurance company and your doctor. besides we all got free phones with those GPS tracker thingies in them - how cool is that?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jade Helm Martial Law Forces Are Completely Occupying Every Corner of America | The Daily Sheeple

The martial law forces of Jade Helm are everywhere. In the United States, we are witnessing unprecedented troop movements. Some of the American people are becoming hyper vigilant as they know, from what they are seeing, that something is terribly wrong. The following is a small cross-section of what I receive everyday. The takeover of America well under way as the country sleeps its way through the major events and embraces the beginning of a new NFL season.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Now THAT'S a conspiracy theory that I could spread!


----------



## willreply (Aug 11, 2015)

Just be carefulu people, three people were recently arrested for activities against US troops related to Jade Helm. I am suprised this stuff isn't under the Sedition Act, reporting troop movements and such. Clearly reporting concentration camps in America should have word spread, but using this as an antigovernment movement, without evidence of something actually going on, sound unpatriotic to me. I'm not for being sheeple but you need to look at it critically, and ask yourself, is the US military doing anything illegal? Are they violating anyones rights? If I were American I would be proud of my military for trying to be more capable to face threats to the nation.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

That's exactly the idea. It might not be anything. Hopefully it's nothing. But I'm not going to close my eyes and assume everything is ok. I'm going to keep informed and keep observing. If something goes hinky we will know.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

OK, all this talk and videos out there by the tin foil hat brigade are nonsense and just designed to promote their school of thought. "OMG, I just saw a military vehicle some where, doing something! Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is going on! Their taking mah guns and shipping me off to a re-education camp!"

I'm an MP and MPs are mechanized. (I know there are lots of other reasons military vehicles are moved around, but these are straight from my experience). During one of my 2 week annual trainings, we drove from Albuquerque to Fort Carson CO. We took many M1151 up-armor humvees, LMTVs, wreckers, etc. And guess what!? We drove up with MK19s, M2s, and M240Bs on the mounts and a gunner in the turrets. It was the Commanders decision. His thought process behind it is that "we train as we fight". The idea is to get gunners used to riding in the turrets for long periods of time and scanning sectors and being used the weapon system being up there. Now can you imagine what that must have looked like to most civilians and the TFH brigade, lol. 

Also, I have helped get plenty of military vehicles ready to be transported by civilian contracted semi's. It's a lot cheaper, quicker, and more efficient. It's not unusual at all to see truckers parked in random areas catching some Z's or prowling for Lot Lizards with a military vehicle as cargo. It's JUST cargo to them. It's a paid route. No different than hauling anything else. 

Just my contribution.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just remember, the NSA is watching you.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

And they have been forever, along with everyone else. No one is getting out alive lol.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe I should better illustrate how odd it was for this vehicle to have been in the particular location that it happened to be at.

The stars are the bases in San Antonio. Ft. Sam, Lackland, Bullis, and Randolph. 
The pin is dropped on the exact location of the vehicle. It is NOT along any of the normal shipping routes for military supplies, or near the train tracks or stations that we use.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Within 60 miles in any direction from are place are: 2 Naval bases (one is the only east coast port for ballistic missile submarines), one Naval Air Station, one Army base, and one Marine port shipping facility. Plenty of Soldiers, Sailors and Marines. For the Iraq invasion in 2002 this was a major staging area, every asset of the 101st Airborne that went over passed thru here. 
Our farm is in the flight path for blacked out helicopters that fly at night in groups of 6 or more, several times a month, just as a single example. And have for years.

There has been NO unusual movement in our area. Of any kind. None. Nada. Zero. Zilch.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea....except for that tank sitting in my front yard I have not seen or heard a thing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Delete.


----------



## willreply (Aug 11, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Maybe I should better illustrate how odd it was for this vehicle to have been in the particular location that it happened to be at.
> 
> The stars are the bases in San Antonio. Ft. Sam, Lackland, Bullis, and Randolph.
> The pin is dropped on the exact location of the vehicle. It is NOT along any of the normal shipping routes for military supplies, or near the train tracks or stations that we use.
> ...


 I am not familiar with the US logistics process / policy regarding sending and receiving movement, but it could be that there was a delivery date and it would be delivered early. Or there were set delivery hours, perhaps someone had to be present to receive it, so he had to wait until "regular business hours" on the base when the person who was able to receive it was available. There are a bunch of logistics reason why someone may wait until a specific time to make a delivery even though it isn't the fastest method of getting rid of it. It also may not have been destined for that location, perhaps there was additional equipment to pick up at that point for delivery to another point. It is really impossible to know unless you can see the standing orders on the movement of that equipment.

A secure real time convoy may also find itself snaking, as perhaps DIA or truck running partners were checking the road conditions ahead. There are lots of reason why a truck could stop, especially one that may be operating in a more secure convoy system that takes into account humint scouting to insure that the transport can go ahead safely. These are all known, howver normally truck drivers have a mandated "maximum driving hours" within a period, if they hit their max they are obligated to pull over and rest.

The walmark truck/limo accident with that comedian, recently saw even more suggestions on this including, sensor systems to monitor trucks and their drivers in more detail. Here is some info on truck driving law.

Hours of service for truck drivers/truckers in Canada and USA

In this same vein maybe he/she had paperwork to complete before making the delivery, making sure everything was in order...

These run records are perhaps are collected by the US military logistics system when dealing with private contractors? I have no clue but they are possible explanations.


----------

